# Epstein Bar Syndrome



## bonnyr (May 11, 2010)

I have a patient with a personal history of Epstein Barr Syndrome.  The ICD9 for current diagnosis of Epstein Barr, chronic, is 780.79 but per surgical notes I need "personal history of".  I wondered about V12.2, Pers. Hx. of Metabolic disorder or would you choose V13.59, personal hx. of musculosketetal disorder?  All suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JulesofColorado (May 11, 2010)

Epstein-Barr Virus is in the herpes family of viruses. (EBV) is a common human virus that causes infectious mononucleosis and plays a role in the emergence of two rare forms of cancer: Burkitt's lymphoma, and nasopharyngeal carcinoma. 

If the patient truly just has a history of EBV and is not currently experiencing any symptoms or receiving treatment I would go with V12.09.


----------

